# It’s an amateur question, but…



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

Without giving specific spots away, what OBX town would you get a hotel room in for a weekend in late June if your only criteria is catching something big and fun (sharks?) with the opportunity for smaller and edible as well? Also, we have an ORV and the tackle and know-how to sort out the details. Just point us in a general direction.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

To each his own but I never go north on the OBX. To many morons staying up there for me. Further south you go makes a easy ferry ride added to the choice of fishing places you have. That time of year I have did OK at times up around ramps 23-38.......and other times like 55. Its just all a guess. 
I'll try and get on here next few weeks for a few reports........I'll be down for a good while. In to June possibly......


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Buxton


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

I second that …2 hammerheads were caught this week that I know of .


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Anywhere from Rodanthe to Hatteras Inlet. Sharks are everywhere 
I've seen quite a few hammer heads, and big Duskys caught this spring from the Surf 
And a quite large blacktip.. which are quite tasty.


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

DaBig2na said:


> Anywhere from Rodanthe to Hatteras Inlet. Sharks are everywhere
> I've seen quite a few hammer heads, and big Duskys caught this spring from the Surf
> And a quite large blacktip.. which are quite tasty.


Thanks all - what kind of sharks summer in these waters, though?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Matt Bizarro said:


> Thanks all - what kind of sharks summer in these waters, though?


Usual suspects, Sandbar, Sand Tiger, Black tip, Spinners, Dusky, and Hammerheads


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Buxton, for sure ..... stop at Hatteras Heavers on the left as you come into Buxton, he'll set you up and send you in the right direction .... they know how to shark fish.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

River said:


> they know how to shark fish.


Im sure the YOUNGER RIVER will Yak a bait out for ya for the right price.


----------



## beechtym (Dec 28, 2014)

I like Avon- it's close to the cape point, has several access ramps for orv, and other than the village beach in summer, doesn't close as much. Also has all the goods and services you want.


----------

